# Nissan Primera 2L 16v EZX



## phrag (Jul 24, 2004)

Is a Nissan Primera 2L 16v EZX quick?
Any stats?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

No stats... but it would be around 9.5-9.6 seconds to 60 with a manual transmission, and just over 10.5 seconds to 60 with an automatic... maybe 11 seconds if it's feeling lazy. This is assuming it's an SR20DE with nothing on it... and depending on the curb weight and year of the car, and the phase of the moon and tide, and whether or not it's carrying 50 pounds of stereo equipment.


----------



## phrag (Jul 24, 2004)

niky said:


> No stats... but it would be around 9.5-9.6 seconds to 60 with a manual transmission, and just over 10.5 seconds to 60 with an automatic... maybe 11 seconds if it's feeling lazy. This is assuming it's an SR20DE with nothing on it... and depending on the curb weight and year of the car, and the phase of the moon and tide, and whether or not it's carrying 50 pounds of stereo equipment.


ok thankyou =)
i have now bought the car and its fast enough for me =)


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Welcome... congrats, I've heard it's a nice car.


----------

